# SHIRTS - SHIRTS - SHIRTS & Stuff



## Jim (Dec 30, 2011)

This is going to be the second run of tshirts we have done here at TinBoats.net. What you see below is the latest design done by TinBoats member aeviaanah. Thanks aeviaanah, they look awesome.

The front logo will only be maximum 4 inches wide and not so pronounced as in the photo.






I would like to do a pre-order on the shirts for a couple of reasons.
1, I need some of the money to place the order. I just don't have all of it right now, I am trying to buy 100 shirts.  
2, This gives you the opportunity to order color and size of your choice.

*Shirts:*
The shirts are going to be 6.1 ounce heavy cotton tshirts from anvil, gilden, Hanes, jerzees or equivalent. I do not have a choice this time. I was assured they are all of the same great quality however.
You will have a choice of 4 colors this time. Navy, Black, Forest, or Maroon.

*Pricing:*
Small thru XL will cost $15.00
2XL will cost $16.75
3XL will cost $17.75

Shipping for the shirts will be $5 for one and $1 for each additional. This is just my guess, I am not trying to make money on the shipping, but I dont want to be shortchanged either.

*Payment: *
I would prefer paypal gift but check, money order, cash will work. PM me if you need my mailing info.
If using paypal the paypal address is [email protected] Add the total of what you want plus shipping and then paypal it. In the notes field put your member name, order details, and mailing info. This seems simple enough.

*Rulers:*
Also something that was requested from a couple of members was some custom branded vinyl ruler decals. These are 36 inch heavy duty decals from vinylimagesinc (bulldog on the forum) and they are awesome. You can pretty much stick them anywhere. Bulldog cut me a deal on these for us here at TinBoats, and I can sell them for a killer low price of $6. 

Update: I am going to try to send the rulers rolled up in a 2-3 inch heavy duty mailing tube, cut down to size of course then stuck inside the shirt.






*Decals:*
You know we have some awesome decals that we sell for $5. These are also heavy duty decals that help promote the site and just look awesome.










*To sweeten the pot a little bit I have decided to cut the price on these items if you buy a shirt. If you buy a shirt, you can buy a ruler for $4 and a decal for $3 (no limits of how many you want of each). Just add the total of your complete order plus shipping and then paypal me.*

You can also PM me with your order details and I can send you an invoice through paypal to make it easier for you.

*I am doing this to promote the site and to get the name out there. All the money made from selling this stuff goes right back into the site. TinBoats.net costs me roughly $60 per month to run, not including the extra giveaways and what not. This is how I think I can help fund the site to make it even better in the near future. No money made from the site goes back into my pocket......trust me on this.*

Let's keep this thread order related, if you have any questions please ask here or PM me.

My plan is to have the order placed by mid to end of January and shirts shipped out as soon as they come back from the printer. The shirts and stuff will be mailed in those plastic tough envelopes from the post office.

Disclaimer: All things can change because.


----------



## HOUSE (Dec 30, 2011)

Jim, I'm digging the shirts! Is the color shown in the picture the black one. I'm trying to picture the other colors with the design, do you have pics of them by chance? Paypal will make this really easy. Count my in for a shirt and decal. I'll PM you in a little bit. Thanks!

Any plans for a long sleeved T-shirt by chance?

-House


----------



## Jim (Dec 30, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> Jim, I'm digging the shirts! Is the color shown in the picture the black one. I'm trying to picture the other colors with the design, do you have pics of them by chance? Paypal will make this really easy. Count my in for a shirt and decal. I'll PM you in a little bit. Thanks!
> 
> Any plans for a long sleeved T-shirt by chance?
> 
> -House



That is just a stock photo. I do not have any other pictures. No plan for a long sleeve shirt, but I will ask the printer if they can do 1-2 and what the price would be.


----------



## TNtroller (Dec 30, 2011)

pm me your mailing address, will send a check for 1 or 2 shirts, etc.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 30, 2011)

Very cool =D>


----------



## Popeye (Dec 30, 2011)

PM and Paypal sent


----------



## bulldog (Dec 30, 2011)

The rulers are 36" but can be cut down to fit any space on your boat. This is how they are designed so everyone will be happy. If I ever catch a 36" bass, I'll be happy also.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 30, 2011)

I would have to put two end to end to measure some of my fish (albeit not too many of them). My problem is I don't have a long enough uncarpeted place to put one.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 30, 2011)

Popeye said:


> I would have to put two end to end to measure some of my fish (albeit not too many of them). My problem is I don't have a long enough uncarpeted place to put one.




Just cut the fish in half


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 30, 2011)

PayPal sent - I want 4 shirts and a photo of Popeye


----------



## Popeye (Dec 30, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> PayPal sent - I want 4 shirts and a photo of Popeye



Here ya go, take yer pick:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 30, 2011)

Great - now I have to gouge my eyes out for New Years :shock: :shock:


----------



## SevenPin (Dec 30, 2011)

Jim,

Put me down for 2 2XL in Black & Maroon. Also I'll tak one decal (the "aluminum" looking one  ) Paypal will be out shortly.

Thanks. =D> 

SevenPin


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Dec 30, 2011)

Does the $6 for the ruler and $5 for the sticker include shipping?


----------



## Jim (Dec 31, 2011)

UtahBassKicker said:


> Does the $6 for the ruler and $5 for the sticker include shipping?



Yes if your buying a shirt, no if your buying just those. I can stick the decals in a mailing envelope. The Ruler will have a crease in it, but bulldog says that it will disappear if you put lay it out and apply some heat? I will follow up with him to make sure.


----------



## HOUSE (Dec 31, 2011)

Jim said:


> UtahBassKicker said:
> 
> 
> > Does the $6 for the ruler and $5 for the sticker include shipping?
> ...



If you put a pencil or a straw behind the ruler where you bend it I think it will prevent it from becoming too sharp of a crease. I've used that trick before with pictures and they usually arrive in pretty good shape.


----------



## kycolonel138th (Dec 31, 2011)

:USA1: How can I get an address.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 31, 2011)

kycolonel138th said:


> :USA1: How can I get an address.



PM Jim


----------



## moberg12 (Jan 2, 2012)

Paypal sent!!


----------



## Doug (Jan 3, 2012)

Jim,

Paypal sent for the shirts, ruler and sticker from the pm.

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## wasilvers (Jan 3, 2012)

In for 2 -


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 4, 2012)

Ill take:

(4) black xl shirts
(2) Rivet TB stickers

Paypal the invoice to me for the damages at [email protected]

Thanks Jim!!


----------



## 614-bass (Jan 4, 2012)

paypal sent for 1 L forest shirt and one of each decal


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Jan 8, 2012)

Paypal sent for 1 XL in black & 2 stickers, thanx.


----------



## Jim (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the shirt orders guys! :beer:

We are almost there. A few more and I can place the order.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 12, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> kycolonel138th said:
> 
> 
> > :USA1: How can I get an address.
> ...



If I would've asked that, you would've prolly said buy a house.


----------



## Derek (Jan 13, 2012)

(1) XXL black shirt and (1) flag sticker
Paypal Sent


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 13, 2012)

Popeye said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > kycolonel138th said:
> ...



Oh, I know your address:

16830 So. Broadway St.
P.O. Box 112
Joliet, Il 60434


----------



## Popeye (Jan 13, 2012)

New address is:

1200 South First Avenue
Hines, IL 60141


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 14, 2012)

Popeye said:


> New address is:
> 
> 1200 South First Avenue
> Hines, IL 60141




I love Madden :LOL2:


----------



## lowblazah (Jan 16, 2012)

bulldog said:


> The rulers are 36" but can be cut down to fit any space on your boat. This is how they are designed so everyone will be happy. If I ever catch a 36" bass, I'll be happy also.



Hmmm...sure...if you fish for bass [-X 

Heres a pic of a Red River Channel Cat. Not a good pic i realize that, but it sums up my point on 36" tapes.


----------



## Brine (Jan 16, 2012)

Jim,

Waiting on Paypal funds to clear on the 19th.

Put me down for (2) Black XXL

And 1 each of the stickers.

Thanks!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 19, 2012)

PayPal Sent - I will Take (2) XL shirts in black, (1) ruler, and (2) each of the decals.

Thanks great stuff


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2012)

Got everyone's order! 

Thank you so much! :beer:


----------



## Brine (Jan 19, 2012)

Just put mine in Jim.

Thanks!


----------



## Jim (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you to all who pre-ordered shirts. When they come back from the printer, there will be a few sizes available in Black.


----------



## Scott from NJ (Jan 21, 2012)

Are there still shirts available?


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 21, 2012)

Jim can I add a small marron to my order


----------



## Jim (Jan 21, 2012)

Scott from NJ said:


> Are there still shirts available?



Yes! When the order comes in I will let everyone know what is available.



BassAddict said:


> Jim can I add a small marron to my order


Yup! I actually ordered a few smalls for kid giveaways and stuff like that! 8)


----------



## PitFishin' (Jan 22, 2012)

i kept putting it off :shock: ... but i would like one, and a sticker. ill keep my eye out for your post, ill need XL


----------



## JamesM56alum (Jan 27, 2012)

Are the shirts still in stock, also do you offer pink " FOR THE LADIES DAMMIT! " i'd like a price on a 2x black and a large pink if possible also a sticker


----------



## Jim (Jan 31, 2012)

Update!

I was told the shirts should be ready by February 8. If that is the case, all the shirts should be going out by Monday February 13, 2012.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 31, 2012)

That's cool. Do you want a picture of me wearing it while fishing in the Bass Pro Shops aquarium?


----------



## Jim (Jan 31, 2012)

Popeye said:


> That's cool. Do you want a picture of me wearing it while fishing in the Bass Pro Shops aquarium?



Yes! :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 31, 2012)

Popeye said:


> That's cool. Do you want a picture of me wearing it while fishing in the Bass Pro Shops aquarium?



We should start a free popeye pool to post his bail with


----------



## Popeye (Jan 31, 2012)

Ya know, it wouldn't be the first time I've fished there.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 31, 2012)

Popeye said:


> Ya know, it wouldn't be the first time I've fished there.


Spiffy!


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Shirt, Ruler, & Two decals. Paypal sent.

Thanks Jim


----------



## fishingmich (Feb 5, 2012)

Jim, any chance you could get a 4X shirt? I could probably make a 3X work, but a 4X would be better.


----------



## Jim (Feb 5, 2012)

fishingmich said:


> Jim, any chance you could get a 4X shirt? I could probably make a 3X work, but a 4X would be better.



Sorry Boss, 
This order is closed. I tried to order a few extra and I got a no. I need a minimum 24 pieces again. Next order, soon, hopefully.

Jim


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 8, 2012)

Jim do you have any shirts for the ladies ? i want a black XL T shirt for me and possibly pink or purple IF it's possible to order for the wife, and a couple of stickers and im kinda wondering if you can get hoodies also. Can you give me a total out the door if i need to pay a little extra for the other colors just let me know and i'll send a paypal


----------



## fender66 (Feb 8, 2012)

Jim said:


> Update!
> 
> I was told the shirts should be ready by February 8. If that is the case, all the shirts should be going out by Monday February 13, 2012.



Woohoo....the shirts are (or should be) finished.

Getting excited! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Feb 9, 2012)

*Shirts are ready. I just got an email from the printing company.*

Unfortunately they are only open Monday thru Friday 8-5. If I can sneak out of work for a couple of hours (I work an hour away from the printing company) I will pick them up soon. If not, I see myself picking them up Next Friday February 17 and shipping them out Monday morning on the 20th. I will keep you posted if I can get them earlier than the 17th.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Popeye (Feb 9, 2012)

No rush as far as I'm concerned, those fish will still be right where I left them at BPS.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 9, 2012)

Popeye said:


> No rush as far as I'm concerned, those fish will still be right where I left them at BPS.



Send my Popeye's shirts please and will send them to him when I am done with them


Since he is in no rush he will not mind :wink:


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 9, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> > No rush as far as I'm concerned, those fish will still be right where I left them at BPS.
> ...




Dont believe him, he was supposed to send my trophys and look how that worked out... Btw I DEMAND MY TB SHIRTS NOW!!!!


----------



## FloridaBassGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

*Love the shirts!*

Next time you revamp tin boats Tee, you should do a woman's v-neck...... just sayin' :wink:


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 10, 2012)

^ AGREED! 100000000% iv been tryin to get some ladies shirts for my wife lol nothing hotter


----------



## Popeye (Feb 10, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> > No rush as far as I'm concerned, those fish will still be right where I left them at BPS.
> ...



Here you go. I fixed it for you


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 10, 2012)

FloridaBassGirl said:


> *Love the shirts!*
> 
> Next time you revamp tin boats Tee, you should do a woman's v-neck...... just sayin' :wink:




Agreed! Im sure Sue will be interested in a few!


----------



## fender66 (Feb 10, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> FloridaBassGirl said:
> 
> 
> > *Love the shirts!*
> ...



Is that your "dress up" name? Sue? :shock: :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 12, 2012)

Popeye said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Popeye said:
> ...




Whoaaaaaaaaaa I just emulated a little


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 16, 2012)

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > FloridaBassGirl said:
> ...



Sue is my ladies night name. What I dont do for cheap drinks!!! 

Any update on when these are going out?


----------



## Jim (Feb 16, 2012)

I pick them up tomorrow so Latest.....Monday.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 17, 2012)

=D> COOL BEANS =D>


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2012)

Post office closed tomorrow for holiday, all orders going out Tuesday morning. The shirts look awesome!


----------



## Popeye (Feb 20, 2012)

Cool, they should get to me about the time I get back from French Lick.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 20, 2012)

Popeye said:


> Cool, they should get to me about the time I get back from French Lick.





Wayyy toooo much personal information


----------



## fender66 (Feb 20, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> > Cool, they should get to me about the time I get back from French Lick.
> ...




+10, :shock: and thanks for NOT posting pictures!


----------



## Popeye (Feb 20, 2012)

Now I'm gonna bring my camera and post a bunch of pictures when I get back from being Licked.


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 20, 2012)

Popeye said:


> Now I'm gonna bring my camera and post a bunch of pictures when I get back from being Licked.



I CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## fender66 (Feb 20, 2012)

Popeye said:


> Now I'm gonna bring my camera and post a bunch of pictures when I get back from being Licked.



Just remember......some things in life can't be UN-SEEN! :shock: :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 20, 2012)

Jim said:


> Post office closed tomorrow for holiday, all orders going out Tuesday morning. The shirts look awesome!




holiday?


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Post office closed tomorrow for holiday, all orders going out Tuesday morning. The shirts look awesome!
> ...



Keep it up and you sill see your shirts in May. 8)


----------



## fender66 (Feb 20, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Post office closed tomorrow for holiday, all orders going out Tuesday morning. The shirts look awesome!
> ...



I'm at work! No holiday for me!


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 20, 2012)

Jim said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



My shirts better get here soon or i might have to do Laundry and bath :shock:


----------



## Popeye (Feb 20, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> My shirts better get here soon or i might have to do Laundry and bath :shock:



They bathe and do laundry in Mississippi?


----------



## Popeye (Feb 20, 2012)

Jim said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



AFTER I wear them


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 20, 2012)

Popeye said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > My shirts better get here soon or i might have to do Laundry and bath :shock:
> ...



Occasionally, bathing and doing laundry too often in these parts will get you labeled things!


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 20, 2012)

> My shirts better get here soon or i might have to do Laundry and bath :shock:



I'm starting to smell. We don't bathe in Alabama, just change our clothes and apply deodorant.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 20, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> > My shirts better get here soon or i might have to do Laundry and bath :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to smell. We don't bathe in Alabama, just change our clothes and apply deodorant.



When I was living in Texas we used to just change clothes too, until my brother grew up so much and his clothes wouldn't fit me.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 21, 2012)

Popeye said:


> sixgun86 said:
> 
> 
> > > My shirts better get here soon or i might have to do Laundry and bath :shock:
> ...




I got nuthing 
:shock:


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 21, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Popeye (Feb 21, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> I got nuthing
> :shock:



You got no shirts either cause Jim is gonna send them to me to "pre-stretch" them for you.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 21, 2012)

Popeye said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > I got nuthing
> ...



This is gonna be a lot of stretch! :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 21, 2012)

fender66 said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> > Captain Ahab said:
> ...




Looks like Popeye is finally loosing weight

Good for you Popeye - keep the faith! =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Jim (Feb 21, 2012)

*All orders have been sent, so be on the lookout for them.*

If anyone does not like their stuff you can return it to me for a FULL Refund! Just send me a PM. \/


----------



## Popeye (Feb 21, 2012)

Jim said:


> *All orders have been sent, so be on the lookout for them.*
> 
> If anyone does not like their stuff you can return it to me for a FULL Refund! Just send me a PM. \/



I don't like Ahab's, can I get a full refund of his money?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 21, 2012)

Popeye said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > *All orders have been sent, so be on the lookout for them.*
> ...





I thought you paid for mine? :roll:


----------



## TNtroller (Feb 21, 2012)

Jim said:


> *All orders have been sent, so be on the lookout for them.*
> 
> If anyone does not like their stuff you can return it to me for a FULL Refund! Just send me a PM. \/


 =D> \/


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 23, 2012)

Received my shirts and tape measure today they are awesome!!!!!

Also included were the keys to the TinBoats.net company truck - when should expect delivery of the truck?


----------



## fender66 (Feb 23, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Received my shirts and tape measure today they are awesome!!!!!
> 
> Also included were the keys to the TinBoats.net company truck - when should expect delivery of the truck?



I'll be finished with it in September. After that...you can come get it....but you might need to clean it.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 23, 2012)

Got my Shirts, decals, and measuring tape today!!!!!!!!!!!! They are great!!!!!!! Thanks for the time and effort you put into this Jim =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 23, 2012)

fender66 said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Received my shirts and tape measure today they are awesome!!!!!
> ...



You clean it - and get rid of any smells as well


----------



## Popeye (Feb 23, 2012)

I didn't get mine.

Oh wait, I'm not home, I'm still in Indiana. Awards night tonight. After todays booooooring meetings, that open bar is gonna be real nice. Knob Creek Bourbon, here I come.


----------



## TNtroller (Feb 23, 2012)

got my shirts and tape measures, thanks for the effort Jim. Look good, a welcome addition to my collection of t shirts.


----------



## wlshafor (Feb 23, 2012)

I would Luke to knowing it is to late to get a 2 XXL teeshirts? I love what the site has I offer. I just joined and I want 2 of the American Flag stickers as well maybe a ruler or two


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2012)

wlshafor said:


> I would Luke to knowing it is to late to get a 2 XXL teeshirts? I love what the site has I offer. I just joined and I want 2 of the American Flag stickers as well maybe a ruler or two



PM me with what you want and I will let you know the total.

https://www.tinboats.net/index.php/shop.html

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Feb 24, 2012)

Received my shirt and stickers yesterday. They look fantastic, Thank You Jim for all you do. Great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fender66 (Feb 24, 2012)

I got my shirts last night too. I had to rub raw fish on them though so that they smelled like fishing clothes. I thought these would have come pre-scented? :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 24, 2012)

fender66 said:


> I got my shirts last night too. I had to rub raw fish on them though so that they smelled like fishing clothes. I thought these would have come pre-scented? :mrgreen:



Mine came pre-something????


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 24, 2012)

Shirt and decals came in the mail today.. Can't wait to finish paint on the boat so I can place a couple on board! 

Thanks Jim


----------



## novaman (Feb 24, 2012)

JIM, I just received my shirt and decals,and want to Thank You for having these kind of displays available. =D>  Thanks again Nick


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 24, 2012)

TINBOATS SWAG!!!!!


----------



## SevenPin (Feb 24, 2012)

Jim,

I recieved my shirts and decal today as well.

Thanks.

SevenPin


----------



## Jim (Feb 24, 2012)

One of the shirts I sent out looked like it was double stamped, like they stamped it, moved the shirt and stamped it again so it looks like a double vision picture.

Please check your shirts and if it looks like it was double stamped please let me know.  

I checked all the shirts still here and they are all fine.....It figures.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 24, 2012)

All I got was a torn envelope and a hand written note that said:

"Popeye, I will send you your tattered rags when I have tired of them"
"Stick that in your pipe and Akk, akk, akk"
-Ahab


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 25, 2012)

Popeye said:


> All I got was a torn envelope and a hand written note that said:
> 
> "Popeye, I will send you your tattered rags when I have tired of them"
> "Stick that in your pipe and Akk, akk, akk"
> -Ahab



Oh man - I am so sorry to hear













That your envelope arrived torn :mrgreen: [-X


----------



## bcritch (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm hoping I get my shirt today........ [-o<


----------



## Popeye (Feb 26, 2012)

bcritch said:


> I'm hoping I get my shirt today........ [-o<



You should just hope the package doesn't go through the Bucks County Post Office.


----------



## bcritch (Feb 26, 2012)

Popeye said:


> bcritch said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping I get my shirt today........ [-o<
> ...



I'm thinking maybe it did and it was mistakenly addressed to BA... :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye (Feb 26, 2012)

bcritch said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> > bcritch said:
> ...



BA as in BAD AHAB


----------



## MikeeDaGuy (Feb 29, 2012)

Got my shirts and sticker in the Mail today Jim, TY so much I will wear them proudly out here on the left coast. I will apply my new sticker after I wash my truck. . . um that just may be soon! :LOL2: 
Thanks again!
Mikee


----------



## Doug (Mar 2, 2012)

=D> Jim,

Got my shirts, decal and ruler. The shirts feel and look good.

Thanks Jim.

Doug


----------



## Jim (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks guys! :USA1:


----------



## sixgun86 (Mar 26, 2012)

Finally got the ruler on the boat, very handy. Must have for all fisherman!

Thank you Bulldog & Jim


----------

